# nds-card.com ?



## adrenochrome (Aug 19, 2013)

Hello,

i was going to buy a nds-linker when i noticed your sponsor/partnership with nds-card.com, so i tried to order from them ...
their paypal account is locked :/
i tried to pay directly with my credit card but after filling the references of my credit card it ended up with an error 

anyone know what's going on with this site ? is it still reliable ?

thanks in advance


----------



## ShadowNeko003 (Aug 20, 2013)

I've brought from them with my cc before and I got my stuff in the mail fine. Maybe their site is having trouble?


----------



## Ryukouki (Aug 20, 2013)

Try clearing your browser data and caches? Everything should be working normally.


----------

